# Handy scale website



## Chris

Guitar Scales @ Chordbook.Com

This is pretty nifty. I have a binder full of printouts that I usually use for scale practice, and while I can rattle off the standard ones with no problem, if you asked me to play A# harmonic minor, it might take me a few tries before I remember it. 

I found this googling, and it's a pretty handy practice tool.


----------



## Apophis

thanks


----------



## Lee

Sweet


----------



## ibznorange

sweet man thanks


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Stickied. 

Awesome find, dude.


----------



## Bound

That badboy is pretty good... I like that it gives you the proper fingerings.

I'll have to fart around with that one...

I know I've put this up here before and I love this site, especially as it gives you the note intervals (though you need to build the fingerings with the intervals, which may twist some people up)

but this is the site I've used with much success

chord house ::: guitar room (advanced) -- online guitar chords and scales

The on-the-fly tuning change is pretty nifty too....

And I havn't mentioned this but I have a copy of the Guitar Grimoire: Scales and Modes, for people who don't mind having a hard copy scale book... it covers quite a bit and provides you with Conventional and Sweep patterns(makes building your own arpeggios a synch) and covers full range modal shifts for a ton of scales.


----------



## Kotex

Awesome.


----------



## Minus

and here is a version for everyone with more than six strings...

GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra

i use this little tool quite often - and find it helpful...

have fun


----------



## XEN

Wow, thanks guys! 5ths tuned 7 string scales FTW!!!


----------



## Aberak

This is one that I have used for several years now.It also has other really cool stuff on there to help with building chords, what chord go with what scales, chord progressions, ect.
GUITAR SCALES


----------



## Flux_Architect

Many Thanks.....


----------



## ralphy1976

Aberak said:


> This is one that I have used for several years now.It also has other really cool stuff on there to help with building chords, what chord go with what scales, chord progressions, ect.
> GUITAR SCALES


 
Yes i vouch for this website, for total ignorant people like me it is, well, a god sent really...


----------



## martindreams

Very cool, Thank You! Been looking for a good resource on scales.


----------



## iamrichlol

Really useful, thanks for linking this


----------



## TomasO

thanks man its really helpfull


----------



## keeper006

The awesomeness of this thread is +6


----------



## polarbear

thanks man, I've been really trying to get my scales and theory up lately, you rock


----------



## Hollowway

Minus said:


> and here is a version for everyone with more than six strings...
> 
> GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra
> 
> i use this little tool quite often - and find it helpful...
> 
> have fun



So cool! For 8 strings, no less. And here I thought I was gonna have to turn my brain on tonight!


----------



## hubbell1202

Its hard for me to find scales I actually like, or even how to really use them in my music..i just try to play what sounds good to the ears... what am i doing wrong..


----------



## kane11299

How About A Mobile App For Blackberry


----------



## caskettheclown

this thread is just great.


----------



## Hegrekarde

kane11299 said:


> How About A Mobile App For Blackberry



My 1st post on here, so wanted to bump this post.

I know a CrackBerry app is likely not gonna be, but I'd sure appreciate it!

Hail!


----------



## XxXPete

Wow great thread.First time see.Neat how the one site charts out 7 string..3 nps scales..GENIUS!!!


----------



## Kyle Tracy

Minus said:


> and here is a version for everyone with more than six strings...
> 
> GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra
> 
> i use this little tool quite often - and find it helpful...
> 
> have fun


 
Being new to the 7 string, this link is quite awesome. Many thanks.


----------



## conortheshreder

Free Online Guitar Lessons - Learn Guitar - Cyberfret.com is also great for scales and theres is alot of free information about music theory and stuff like that Guitar Scales - Cyberfret.com Guitar Scale Charts and Lessons


----------



## thezerofret

Really great resources. thanks!


----------



## mindlessgrind

very cool bro thanks!


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Edit :- after re-reading, I noticed my suggestion had already been posted... my apologies.


----------



## Cogito

chordbook.com is the bees knees. THANKS!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

thanks


----------



## Black_tear

Very cool and intuitive. Thanks


----------



## The McThief

Minus said:


> and here is a version for everyone with more than six strings...
> 
> GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra
> 
> i use this little tool quite often - and find it helpful...
> 
> have fun



This looks really useful, but I have no idea how to...read it per say. Can someone help me out? It just looks like a bunch of dots all over the fretboard 

Music theory noob ftl


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

The McThief said:


> This looks really useful, but I have no idea how to...read it per say. Can someone help me out? It just looks like a bunch of dots all over the fretboard
> 
> Music theory noob ftl









Looking at this site, I don't think that their scale dictionary is very... well, very good. Mostly because the names they are using are not what people typically refer to these scales as (as far as I know), or are pretty obscure. Examples:

Whole - they mean "whole tone"

Whole diminished - they mean "whole tone diminished"

Pentatonic neutral - never heard of it, it's apparently a mixolydian or natural minor scale without a third or sixth.

Half diminished - they mean half/whole diminished, or octatonic, which is alternating half steps and whole steps (i.e. T H W H W H W H [W to tonic]), numerically represented as 1 b2 b3 3 #4 5 6 b7. This is confusing, because there is a half-diminished chord, 1 b3 b5 b7, and nobody says "half diminished scale". If they did, I'd think "locrian mode".

Whole diminished - same deal, they mean whole/half diminished, or octatonic. This is the other mode of the scale presented above. There is a "fully diminished" chord, 1 b3 b5 bb7, so it sounds like some sort of interchange of terminology, as above.

Lydian minor - this one doesn't have a minor third, why call it minor at all? 1 2 3 #4 5 b6 b7 is an interesting scale formula, though. This is a mode of neapolitan major (which doesn't have a major third, ironically), if you want to know.

Nine-tone scale? Which one?

Auxilliary diminished blues -  *

* See my sig.

There are other bullshit scales/names here. I'm actually really dissatisfied with a lot of the scales resources that guitarists have to deal with.


----------



## bassman4534

good site


----------



## iseker

I think you should check online all guitar scales tool out.. Really cool !!


----------



## MakewayforMan

Minus said:


> and here is a version for everyone with more than six strings...
> 
> GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra
> 
> i use this little tool quite often - and find it helpful...
> 
> have fun



I don't know if anyone else is seeing this but I'm getting a big "Ads by google" box at the very far left hand side. So basically I can't see the first fret at all. Which really pisses me off because I've been looking for a 7 string drop G scale website all effin morning. 

"Fffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu Google!!!!!!"


----------



## etanracni

all-guitar-chords.com is pretty great


----------



## Mettle209

Thanks guys. I am loving all of the wonderful resources cited/linked in this thread discussion. I have been teaching "Begining Guitar" at my church for a year and a half now and all of this will come in handy.


----------



## archer

thanks bro!


----------



## Explorer

MakewayforMan said:


> I don't know if anyone else is seeing this but I'm getting a big "Ads by google" box at the very far left hand side. So basically I can't see the first fret at all. Which really pisses me off because I've been looking for a 7 string drop G scale website all effin morning.
> 
> "Fffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu Google!!!!!!"



I know I'm arriving late to the party, but I ran into this as well. 

I took a quick look at the page's source code, found the SWF file being run, and just went there direclty:

http://www.rozengain.com/guitar-scales/GuitarScalesWeb.swf

Cheers!


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

I find this site very useful
Musicopedia - The Definitive Musicians Reference Resource

It has a massive list of scales, notation for 7 string guitar, dropped D tuning and, if you click on the root notes, it gives a handy positioning guide.


----------



## tuneinrecords

Very cool site. Diggin' the chord section. The scale stuff could be a little more in depth though. Otherwise awesome stuff.


----------



## tuneinrecords

Now this other site is way cool! Thanks for posting! Bookmarked it. 
http://www.rozengain.com/guitar-scales/GuitarScalesWeb.swf


----------



## whatwecalldaryl

this thing rules dude thanks


----------



## jp72

Awseome thanks


----------



## Autopsy7

Just one more to add. This one is a little more basic and spells it out via tabs for the newer ERG users out there

Scalerator Guitar Scale Generator


----------



## Grimbold

oh
i've seen this one
it's really good
especially if you know what you're looking for


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Much Obliged!


----------



## trickae

Hey guys, 

Sorry to go off topic but there's an even handier method of mastering scales. It's called learning modes on the guitar that will help you visualize the entire neckboard as a combination of scales in any key. There's some simple rules that can be used to change a minor scale to a harmonic minor or a phyrigian scale to a phryigian dominant - its just a matter of knowing the rules.

Unfortunately vinnie moore's video on youtube is a terrible attempt at teaching it and lick library did a poor job of it as well - with their 7 DVD set. I know cuz i bought it.

Modes gave me trouble for a good 10 years until i finally swallowed my pride and gave in to taking lessons focussing on theory. 

I could play a good ten malmsteen songs from start to finish but when my guitar teacher told me to play a C chord in 5 different positions I was lost. I can't stress enough how eye opening learning modes was - now changing keys, knowing what chords are available from odd sus2 / sus4 chords, knowing how to use the right scale or even experiment with a variety of different ones over a standard tune is insane. And it's not that difficult. 

If you guys like i can write up a tutorial on modes, chord theory and pitch axis theory in a group of 3 lessons maybe in a thread of it's own. Let me know if there;s interest.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Do it.


----------



## TheKindred

SchecterWhore said:


> Do it.



2nd'd. I'd be keen to read that.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

If you're looking for a handy resource for scales, check out the "guitar grimore". It has pretty much evry scale you'll ever need, but its only for a 6 string. Still a great resource, though.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Gothic Headhunter said:


> If you're looking for a handy resource for scales, check out the "guitar grimore". It has pretty much evry scale you'll ever need, but its only for a 6 string. Still a great resource, though.



It's actually quite limited. There are a lot of websites that accomplish what the Guitar Grimoire does, and often tell you much more than that book does.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Really, and I thought that that book was enough. Well, enough for me at least, but its still a great resource.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

If you look at my comments regarding the Guitar Grimoire books, you'll see that I'm clearly opposed and frankly biased. However, what I say in relation to that volume, I'm absolutely willing to back up. My main beef is this: it's a waste of paper. The format is such that there are 27 parent scales in the table of contents, you flip to a page and see a bunch of little fretboards showing whatever the scale is, in every position for every key. If there were a little more theory in the front of the book, you could do away with having to show it in every single key and maybe just have it in a couple of keys and give a formula. Spoonfeeding the transposition for every key typically takes three pages, then you turn the next page and find the next mode of the scale. Thing is, this is the exact same information. Go to page 21, and look at the first diagram: F major. Now, flip to 24, go down to the third diagram for G dorian. If you compare the two, they're the same thing, spare the name of the scale and the numbers above the fretboards. This isn't an isolated incident, but the pattern that makes up the total bulk of the book. You're paying to have this information iterated to you not just twice, but up to seven times for each scale, each time with absolutely no expansion. You get that here for free, without taking up space on your shelf: GUITAR SCALES

If I just wanted to list all of these scales and put a fingering to them, I could do so with three or four pages, and I'm being generous. Take a page to explain how to translate the pattern to the fretboard and elaborate upon transposition, teach some basic scale building, and you eliminate the need for what are otherwise useless resources. The truth of it is that lists of scales and chords and tunings are complete bullshit. The important things are developing a sense of tonality and harmony, structuring melodic and harmonic cadences, and having a historical and stylistic context for musical material. This is extremely rare in guitar instruction, perhaps because there is a lack of an institution behind it, or perhaps because the available materials are authored and distributed by people who want to make a quick buck, or perhaps the people that teach the instrument are simply ignorant. In the case of Adam Kadmon's books, I'm inclined to believe that all three forces are at work: nobody's checking him, so he's producing a repetitive series of non-informational filler based on the fact that his version of complexity justifies the multiplication of the extremely limited information that he knows, with no desire to further educate himself and pass along architectural ideas. Fuck, at least tell people how to read a treble clef, if nothing else.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Well you just completely destroyed my argument. But as far as therory goes, I dont know much. The most sophisticated thing I know is How to alter a chord (Diminished, augmented, minor, etc.), and I don't have much of a desire to learn how to read msic. And I haven't had enough time to look through the whole thing, I've only looked at Minor Harmonic, Pentatonic, Hungarian and 8 tone diminished. So for me, it works. Would you recommened the excersice edition of the guitar grimore, or is that a waste of paper as well?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

I realize that most people that buy the book aren't looking for an in-depth theory reference, but just something that has a few scale fingerings. That's cool, but realize that the information is free and very easy to find online, if not in a million other books, charts and posters. The format of the scales book just seems like the most ineffective thing to me. I can't speak for the exercises book, as I don't own it, but I think that this review on Amazon speaks volumes:



> Do guitar players really think that it's worth 20-30 bucks to have this guy show them the same pattern or idea printed over and over again in every single key? Or do they think it's just cool to have a thick book with nice fonts and cool looking little charts (even though they're totally redundant)? I don't get why these books are so popular. They're short on ideas and long on wasting paper. If you want a good pattern book, there are literally dozens and dozens of better ones on the market that will actually teach you not only patterns but how to apply them, how to use them to make music, etc. Check out Yusef Lateef's Repository of Scales and Melodic Patterns, Jerry Bergonzi's books, Ted Greene's Single Note Soloing volumes, Howard Roberts' Guitar Compendium series, Jerry Coker's book Patterns for Jazz (he's actually written a bunch of other good ones too), Don Mock's Guitar Secrets Revealed books, Zucker's Sheets of Sound for Guitar, etc. etc.
> 
> Kadmon seems like he's trying to hide the real concept and expects you to look on page 174 to learn the F# version of the same pattern you learned in A, instead of telling you to just move your hands down a minor third -- which makes sense since he sells more books when insecure guitar players think they need to be shown everything over and over again. He gets richer, guitar students get frustrated and overwhelmed (and poor). Do yourself a favor and spend your 30 bucks on a better book than this.



Sounds familiar, no? This positive review also mentions redundancy, and seems to applaud the fact that half of the book is in F major.



> When you open this book it doesn't look in the least bit interesting. It's basically the same patterns over and over with variations. And most of it is in the key of F major. You're probably thinking that if you want scales you'll buy a scale book. You're probably also thinking that you play rock guitar mostly in E minor and A minor and have little use for patterns in F major. That's where you're wrong. This is not a book for reading; it is a book for doing. It starts in F because that is the first fret, and you can move those patterns to any fret. But start in F. Start at the beginning. Play with a metronome. Slow it down. Go steady. Play the first exercise several times. Then play the next few. Tomorrow do it again, and then maybe add the next exercise. Do this again, and in a few days you'll find that you are playing more melodically, more rhythmically, and with steadier hands. This is not a book for your mind. Nor is it a traditional "chops" book. Do the exercises and you're playing will be better while you develop a better understanding of the fretboard. You won't have better understanding from reading theory but by doing. You think it's simple and repetitive? Yes it is. Keep doing it, and I promise you'll become a better player. Make sure you use a metronome.
> 
> After three days I was surprised at how much my playing had improved. I can only imagine how much more I will improve if I stop being lazy and play these exercises regularly for a whole year.



Meanwhile, one of our forum members has some serious instructional material on his website.

Some critical thought never hurts, so I advise you to do research before you make any decision. I feel very strongly about the Guitar Grimoire scales books, and I tend to think that I know a thing or two about scales. If you think differently, then contradict me, by all means.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I get what you're saying, and I agree, it doesn't teach you how to do much, but I bought the book to know scales and to apply them as _I _want. Not as a jazz guitarist would, not as a classical guitarist would, and not as a shred guitarist would. I have a guitar teacher, If I wanted to know how to play jazz I'd ask him. I wanted to know the scales in their raw form so that I could apply them as I wanted, regardless of what someone I've never heard of wants me to play. I know I sound like I'm totally oppossed to anything but the guitar grimore, but I'm not. Maybe someday I'l pick up those books, but for know I'm satisfied. And I doubt I could talk therory with you, I've seen some of your other posts. All I'm trying to say is "there are no facts, only interpretations (neitsche) I like GG, and I understand why you don't, but it works well for me, and for now, its enough.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

So, knowing that there are a great many free websites available that do exactly what the Guitar Grimoire scales book does, do you feel that GG is worth the money?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

After checking out some of these scale websites, I realize that you're right, many of these FREE websites do the same thing the guitar grimore does, sometimes even more. So to answer your question, no its not worth the money. I think I'll still keep using it, only because it has the 8 tone deminished scales, which is one of my favorities, and I didn't see it on the other websites, maybe it was under a different name. Anyway, thanks for your advice!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Welcome. I didn't mean to be confrontational in this thread, I just know that if I were searching for a review on a book, I'd like to see a lively discussion to see both the merits and faults of the book. Ultimately, I do keep the Guitar Grimoire around because 1.) a lot of guitarists own it and it allows me the opportunity to understand where some people are coming from, 2.) visually, it looks cool, and 3.) I like to see other people's methods and opinions, even if I think they're bullshit.  I guess there is an addendum to the scales book that has a lot of the things that I would have liked the first book to have. I might buy it at some point to see what's up, although I'm wary due to my previous exposure to the author.

Regarding that scale... I don't have the book with me right now. Is that the W/H or H/W scale (this one)? Because that's fairly common, and it goes by about sixteen thousand different names. If that's it, I wrote a thread up on that particular scale: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/133908-show-me-some-octatonic.html


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Thats it! I shoul"ve realized what "octatonic" ment. But you wernt confrontational at all, there was no point in the conversation that I thought that you were a jerk. You just really wanted to get your point across, and I'm glad you did! So thank you for actually having intelligent conversation with me and helping me out with all these cool scales. Oh, and one more thing, Whats your opinion on 8 string guitars. I noticed your username and figured you might be experienced in this feild.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

I love talking scales.  Béla Bartók does some lovely things with the octatonic scale. When I get home, I can dig up a few things to show you what I mean.

I've had one eight string in my life, an Agile, and while I enjoyed having it, the scale length (28.625") was too long for my liking. I tuned to F# standard, and I could only use 9's and below for the high E, as the tension was too great. Schecter's 8's are 26.5", so I imagine that they don't have the same problem. If I had the money, I'd buy another 8, but I could live without it; I'd prefer a 7, truthfully. I can't really explain why.

EDIT: Here's some of that Bartók stuff.

String Quartet No. 4, Mvt. 5


Most of that movement uses the octatonic scale, and the first theme uses it almost exclusively. Also, 4:16-4:20 is how you're supposed to pull off parallel fifths.  You might not be able to hear this, but the fifth movement is basically the first movement (0:00-6:00), but in different clothes. (Sorry for the shit recordings, but the Emerson Quartet's version is blocked in the U.S.)

Mikrokosmos No. 101 - "Diminished Fifth"


44 Duos For Violin - No. 33, Ara táskor (Song of the Harvest)


In those two, he takes two minor tetrachords (the first four notes of a minor scale) that are a tritone apart and gives them to two different instruments (right hand and left hand in the piano piece, and two violins in the violin duo, obviously). So, it might be something like the first violin plays C D Eb F and the second plays F# G# A B (I think it's actually G A Bb C and C# D# E F#, in that piece, but whatever). When you put those together (making C D Eb F F# G A B), you get an octatonic scale. Pretty nifty, huh?


----------



## trickae

Sorry for the long hiatus. i should have some time this weekend to throw together the basics of modes, chords and pitch axis theory. I won't delve into the nitty gritty of diatonics and triads and stuff, since that is far better explained elsewhere on the net. 

what I will do is tie in the theory that makes a major scale a major scale and a minor scale a minor scale. What chords are available, harmonizing major scales, modes of any scale, etc


Hard part is - is just getting the time to sit down and write this all down. 

Also, I too agree that the guitar grimoire is a waster of paper. Though I got the free ebook version online and barely went through it.


----------



## MeriTone Music

Chris said:


> Guitar Scales @ Chordbook.Com
> 
> This is pretty nifty. I have a binder full of printouts that I usually use for scale practice, and while I can rattle off the standard ones with no problem, if you asked me to play A# harmonic minor, it might take me a few tries before I remember it.
> 
> I found this googling, and it's a pretty handy practice tool.



Nice one, thanks!!!


----------



## kabz

Scale Calculator

That has been my go to for years.

Chord finder and maker too


----------



## AscendingMatt

you rule


----------



## fatfinger

Here is something else you might be interested in for your 7 string scale needs.
C Major Scale For Seven String Guitar dragonguitar.com


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

Awesome!


----------



## lvsexgtr

Thanks man!!!


----------



## David Portelli

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Reino Tulonen

This one is useful too! It's got dozens of scales, chords, lessons etc...

Guitar Chords


----------



## Bear R.

Chris said:


> Guitar Scales @ Chordbook.Com
> 
> This is pretty nifty. I have a binder full of printouts that I usually use for scale practice, and while I can rattle off the standard ones with no problem, if you asked me to play A# harmonic minor, it might take me a few tries before I remember it.
> 
> I found this googling, and it's a pretty handy practice tool.


All these are all cool tools but this here..well,you cant beat it..it plays it for ya..ha,ha..i like that you can see and hear the notes.and how their played...great find man.....God Bless Barry.


----------



## Andrew Tintle

Awesome find, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Distracter

I think every scale should be found in the form of all 6 strings and 3 notes per string. After learning those it would be easy and beneficial to learn variations. Just a thought.


----------



## axionjax

i've used the LookNoHands.com site for the longest time now but I like this rozengain one since i've switched over to 7 string. Thank you!!!




Minus said:


> and here is a version for everyone with more than six strings...
> 
> GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra
> 
> i use this little tool quite often - and find it helpful...
> 
> have fun


----------



## fretter

Found my self using this more and more:
7-String sample at fretflip

Does produce ok prints and you can easily share custom scales as well.


----------



## rbloch66

For android only, currently, but an amazing resource.

Custom tunings are an option.


----------



## browning904

yooo


----------

